# Jordan River



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

A quick trip to the river today was a good outing. Hooked into the largest Cat of the year for me. I didnt have a net and though I got a good look at him its always hard to say. He looked to be about 22 to 23 in., not huge, but good sized. He really didnt put up much of a fight. I caught him on the 2nd smallest hook in my box, a little mosquito hook. Got a poor shot of him with my phone.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice catfish. Jigz, you are quite the master of the Jordan River. The section I try by my house usually gets me nothing.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

I do a'right. I fish there a lot, because I live about 100 yds away and its convenient. I almost always catch something, and there are some nice size fish in there. The only trick is finding a good spot. It is shallow in most places, but its hard to tell from shore. Find a good deep hole and you will find fish. I actually started taking a long tent pole folded up in my pack. I would put it together and test the depth of the water from shore. I run into a few hobos now and then. One of them was very informative (after a couple of cold beers from my cooler) he showed me a good hole that always produces. I have taken to bringing some pruning shears to get to the water as nearly 99% of the shore is impenetrable reeds and russian olive trees. I only cut away enough to get to the water, and it seems to help the local deer get to the water as well. Several of my paths have become high-traffic areas with deer. On one occasion a small herd of 7 does and one little guy passed right by me a foot away. It is a pretty good place with a bad reputation. I see foxes, skunks, bats, owls, a beaver, muskrat.......hobos. I hate to see all the development in the area. It is the last little piece of "wilderness" in the valley.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

Snuck out again today to the River. Caught one big Carp and a few small bullheads. Kept missing bites and pulling in my hook with Utah Sucker scales on it. Those things are hard to hook, but they do put up a good fight.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Jigz said:


> I see foxes, skunks, bats, owls, a beaver, muskrat.......hobos. I hate to see all the development in the area. It is the last little piece of "wilderness" in the valley.


and the occasional dead body..... :shock:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

What section of the Jordan is it?


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

I fish it all over from 21st South to Bangerter. The southern end is where I fish it most. From what I hear though, most of the trout are south of bangerter. One guy I ran into at about 11800 S was flyfishing with large streamers and he says that he catches Browns anywhere from 14 to 24 in. but he says that they mainly stay south of bangerter for some reason. He says that he catches Carp by the hundreds with his streamers. Its a strange pattern that I have never seen, but he says it works great. he says that you just have to drop it right in front of them, and they spook very easily, but if you have ever caught a carp on a fly rod it is worth trudging through the dead bodies and toxic waste drums. _(O)_ -)O(-


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a 7wt fly rod collecting dust, I think I need to give that river a try since I live a block away from it. I have never fished it before. That water is pretty nasty though, guess I just need to get over it.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's Utah's "Hudson". Gotta love it.

If you're not planning on keeping any, it's fun to fish. If you're not planning on keeping any lures or flies, that's a plus too.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

LOAH said:


> It's Utah's "Hudson". Gotta love it.
> 
> If you're not planning on keeping any, it's fun to fish. If you're not planning on keeping any lures or flies, that's a plus too.


LOL, I lose soo many flies it makes me sick to my stomach thinking about it. So I maybe right at home on the river.

Quick question. Are there any whitefish in this river? Or is it too dirty for them?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I've never seen one in there, who knows?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

JAT83 said:


> I've never seen one in there, who knows?


I remember reading stories in the paper about an alligator that was dumped in the Jordan, and a piranha that someone caught, so you definitely never quite know what you'll get in that river. Personally, I would rather drive just a little bit further and hit one of the canyons but that's just me.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> JAT83 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen one in there, who knows?
> ...


I remember that article about the Caiman that was caught in there a few years ago. I think it was somewhere in W. Jordan if I remember right. I know there are also snapping turtles in there. I have read articles from the DWR about that.


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

I probably had better luck on the jordan this year (last year, 07) than any other year i've fished it. I found that if you want to consistently catch the gamefish, and not the [email protected] fish, you gotta fish closer to utah lake. I live on 9800 south, so i fish the jordan all over, and usually with the fly, but have never really caught anything interesting out of it locally, other than the odd large rainbow trout. The majority of the catch on 90th and 106th for me would be suckers and carp, with a trout or catfish every once and again. My prime fishin' area on the jordan is much more south than 90th, and I had great luck this year pullin' out just about everything, and even on the fly! I definitely underestimated this great river. I was lucky enough to pull a few walleye out while experimenting for largemouths a few months back.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

What type of fly are you using? I have been using wooly buggers for a while there, but havent been doing as well as I would like. I want to try some streamers, but I dont know which ones to use.


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

I've got mostly all my fish on buggers. Just experiment with colors and weights. I tried my favorite spot last week and couldn't even buy a hit. It was really good late nov and early dec, but hasn't been too great lately with the low water. Its great in the spring, and pretty consisten throughout the summer. My best pattern has been a crystal bugger, lead eyed, beadheaded, or conehead. I was fishing a size sixteen mini bugger one day and was killing the whities, but for the walleye, largemouth and occasional sucker, carp, and catfish, go with biggers ones. Size 8-10 are my favorite. Just make sure you have enough weight to get it down to the fish. I think a lot of the time i'm not getting fish is because the current swings my fly up near the surface. Trial and error til you get it right ...


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I dont have any crystal buggers, but i will go pick some up. Do you ever get any LM's of any size in there?


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

two pounders are trophies for me. Seems like there are waay too many other fish that snag my flies before the largemouth do. Most of the ones I caught this year were on crankbaits, and only during certain times of the year.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

All the bass I get out of there are usually only about 8to10". I did hook up with one near 9800 S that was well over 4 pounds. I fought him for a while, but he got me into some submerged tree branches and broke off. I got a good look at him though as he jumped several times trying to shake my hook. I came across a group of guys fishing from shore near 4800 S who had caught a LM that was at least 5 pounds. Said they caught it on shrimp of all things. They actually kept it. had it hanging from their stringer  . I dont know why anyone would keep a LM, they taste awful. And especially from the jordan. But some groups of people keep anything and everything.
Went out today (1/13). Tossed out a small white tube jig tipped with a worm hoping to entice some crappie or whites. Only got a few nibbles here and there. Decided to just chuck a worm and sit. Caught 3 small muds, and 1 fat bluegill, biggest i have seen out of there. Hooked up with a large carp that managed to shake my hook after I fought with him for several minutes. 
Best part of the day was when a small red fox came out of the trees behind me and sat down to watch me. He was there for about 2 minutes just sitting and staring at me. Wish I had my camera. There were countless numbers of ducks on the water. at least 4 different species. Couldnt move much without spooking them, and im sure every time i spooked them they spooked the fish.


----------

